# Caulk



## mcginnin (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi guys this is my first post. I just started having a leak in the corner of my bed room right below my chimney. I inspected the roof shingles are good/newer. Caulking looks like it could use a touch up. WHat do you recommend? 

Silicone or polyurethane caulk? A specific brand? Any information would be great. 

Nick
New Market MD


----------

